# Help! Liquid diet questions.



## 18424 (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi, I need help. I'm having my first colonoscopy and endoscopy done on monday, so I had to start the liquid diet today. I followed what the paper said that the Doctor gave me and bought cranberry juice, grape juice and grape jello, along with a few other things. Okay so tonight I read on the internet that it should have been WHITE grape and WHITE cranberry juice? My instructions just said grape and cranberry! So I can't drink those now? It has to be white? Can I atleast still eat my grape jello? lol it's not white grape either! Help!!I'm sooo mad, why didn't I check it out sooner. Geeze you'd think the doctor's instructions would be a bit more detailed.Ok maybe I'd better check the other things I have with you guys too, to make sure it's all okay to have. I don't trust my list now.I also have: Dr Pepper, Root Beer, Mountain Dew, Orange Pop, Pineapple jello, Lime jello, Apple juice,I also have hot tea but I probably can't have it. It's flavored with a few herbs, orange peel, apple and cinnamon.


----------



## 19204 (Apr 28, 2006)

> quote: It has to be white? Can I at least still eat my grape jello?


My instructions say no red, green, or purple.So stay at the other end of the color spectrum.The pineapple jello sounds good; I didn't know they made that.


----------

